# Back in Uk



## walshdon (May 2, 2012)

We have both arrived back in the uk after the big move to NZ for twelve months really glad we tried it, would recommend anyone to try for themselves as this is the only way to find out if it would work for you.


----------



## mia5 (Jan 12, 2012)

walshdon said:


> We have both arrived back in the uk after the big move to NZ for twelve months really glad we tried it, would recommend anyone to try for themselves as this is the only way to find out if it would work for you.


Hi Walshdon , 
So why the return back to the UK ?


----------



## tamarisk (Apr 26, 2013)

walshdon said:


> We have both arrived back in the uk after the big move to NZ for twelve months really glad we tried it, would recommend anyone to try for themselves as this is the only way to find out if it would work for you.


Yes, also curious as to your experience, and how you have found being back in the UK. What made you leave NZ and how does the UK feel now you've been in NZ?


----------



## walshdon (May 2, 2012)

Wanted to start a family, we both had ok jobs total income of 110k a year but looked at the cost of buying a house and living comfortably we would struggle. Didn't want to get to retirement and be short. Loving being back in uk but also loved NZ.


----------



## mia5 (Jan 12, 2012)

walshdon said:


> Wanted to start a family, we both had ok jobs total income of 110k a year but looked at the cost of buying a house and living comfortably we would struggle. Didn't want to get to retirement and be short. Loving being back in uk but also loved NZ.


 at least you have seen and been to Nz , and now you can enjoy the rest of your life with your family .


----------



## Andrew Family (Aug 18, 2010)

Glad you have had positive outcomes both sides of the globe. Where were you living in NZ? Just interested to know as I though $110k would be a good joint salary to have a comfortable lifestyle in NZ??


----------



## walshdon (May 2, 2012)

We were living in Howick in Auckland beautiful place but 400 a week for 2 bed unit but would have been 550 - 600 a week for a house in that area with a mortgage.


----------



## tamarisk (Apr 26, 2013)

So, how are you finding life back in the UK? How does it compare? Are you missing anything from NZ? We are thinking of moving on soon-ish, and wonder how it will be...


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for such a well-balanced, honest, factual post. Like you say, if you never try, then you never know. Well done for still being pragmatic about it all.


----------

